# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Thời điểm đẹp nhất để tới Thái Lan

## dulichnt

Thái Lan là đất nước nhiệt đới vừa có biển, vừa có những thành phố tấp nập với các thiên đường mua sắm giá rẻ. Mỗi năm đất nước chùa Vàng đón khoảng 14 triệu khách du lịch Thái Lan đến từ khắp nơi trên thế giới. Mùa du lịch Thái Lan thường bắt đầu từ giữa tháng 10 tới tháng 4 năm sau.


_Thái Lan nổi tiếng với những ngôi chùa mái bằng vàng._ 
Thời tiết ở Thái Lan có thể chia làm hai mùa, mùa mưa, nóng bắt đầu từ tháng 5 tới tháng 10, và mùa khô, mát bắt đầu từ tháng 11 đến hết tháng 4. Bạn nên chọn tới Thái Lan khi thời tiết mát mẻ vì lúc đó là lúc thuận tiện để du lịch, thăm thú những cảnh đẹp ngoài trời. Nếu đến Thái trong khoảng tháng 10 tới tháng 4, bạn sẽ có cơ hội được tham dự hai lễ hội lớn tại đất nước chùa Vàng, đó là Lễ hội ánh sáng Loy Krathong, còn được coi là Lễ tình nhân của người Thái, được tổ chức vào tháng rằm tháng 12 âm lịch và Tết cổ truyền Songkran diễn ra vào giữa tháng 4. 


_Lễ hội ánh sáng Loy Krathong lung linh ở Bangkok._ 
Theo tạp chí Travel Guides, thời điểm tuyệt vời và dễ chịu nhất ở Thái Lan là từ tháng 11 tới tháng 2, vì đây là khoảng thời gian mát mẻ nhất trong năm. Tuy nhiên, đây là mùa du lịch cao điểm ở đất nước chùa Vàng nên giá cả cũng sẽ tăng cao và lượng du khách nước ngoài đến Thái cũng đông hơn các tháng khác. Vì vậy, nếu bạn là du khách ưa thích sự vắng vẻ hoặc là người thích đi du lịch bụi với giá cả rẻ nhất, bạn có thể đặt vé sang Thái vào tháng 10 hoặc tháng 3, lúc đó thời tiết vẫn dễ chịu mà chi phí sinh hoạt, giá vé tại các điểm du lịch không quá cao.


_Bãi biển Phuket sạch và trong xanh._ 
Nhiều người cho rằng bạn nên đặt vé máy bay tới Bangkok, bởi đây là thành phố sầm uất và hấp dẫn, nơi đây có nhiều khu mua sắm lớn với các hàng hóa chất lượng tốt, giá cả phải chăng. Nếu bạn muốn di chuyển tới các thành phố du lịch khác thì các chuyến bay từ thủ đô Bangkok là lựa chọn thuận tiện và rẻ hơn so với bạn đặt vé từ trong nước.


_Bar Red Sky nhìn ra thành phố Bangkok lung linh._ 
Các hãng hàng không tại Thái Lan thường có các chuyến bay giảm giá từ Bangkok tới nhiều đất nước lân cận như Malaysia, Singapore. Bạn cũng có lựa chọn khác là sử dụng các dịch vụ tàu hỏa hay xe buýt chạy đường dài từ thủ đô tới nhiều thành phố lớn. Bạn sẽ dễ dàng mua vé xe, vé tàu tại các trung tâm tư vấn du lịch ở khắp đất nước Thái Lan hoặc mua vé ngay tại khách sạn nơi bạn đặt phòng.


Khi tới các thành phố lớn, bạn có thể di chuyển bằng xe tuk-tuk. 



_Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$) - HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Thái Lan - tour du lich Thai Lan

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào du lịch Thái Lan - du lich Thai Lan_

----------


## thitkhotau

Nước nó giàu wé . Chùa toàn làm bằng  vàng

----------


## sacpin

chắc mạ vàng thôi. bấy nhiêu vàng thì chắc loạn mất

----------

